# food saver



## chris1237 (May 21, 2006)

I am looking to get one of those vacuum seeler things. Is the food saver home one the way to go? Also can I use the knock off bags with them or do I have to use the food saver bags? I also would like to have one for this one for this weekend. So is there a place where i can just drive to buy one? 

Thanks
Chris


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2006)

if you have a kohls by you they always have them on sale. I have never used anybody elses bags,


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2006)

http://www.kohls.com/products/product_p ... 8252021688

why spend the gas money when they ship for .99 cents!


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2006)

Foodsaver seems to be the brand that everyone likes and can afford.  Tilia makes them and Sears has a brand made by them I believe.  Sam's carries a model always and places like Bed Bath and Beyond also cary them.  I suggest comparing their different foodsavers and find one that meets your needs (there use to be a comparison chart to make this easy but I can't find it)

There are a few off brand bags that work with Tilia ~ They have to have the channels (not the totally smooth bags) in them to work though.


----------



## chris1237 (May 24, 2006)

Thanks for the advice guys. I ended up getting the v2400 from foodsaver. Plan to try it out this weekend on some pulled pork ill be cooking up sunday.


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (May 24, 2006)

You'll love it.  I will be vacum sealing my brisket today.   :!:


----------



## Rich Decker (May 24, 2006)

I bought 2 over the winter on ebay and paid less then $50 for both with shipping. One is the 300 model which I like and one is a better model something like 375. I don't like it as much as the entry level one. They both were new without directions or boxes. I keep one in my comp cooking bin.


----------



## john pen (May 24, 2006)

Im interested in one too..what do we look for, want or dont want...whats the deal with one like this ?

http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-Tilia-FoodSaver ... dZViewItem


----------



## Bruce B (May 24, 2006)

John,

That is a great model, I have the 550 I believe and you have to hold two buttons down on the machine for it to oeprate, the one in you link is hands free. Otherwise it's just a matter of how many options you want.

Your link has the bag roll holder/cutter  internally, I had to buy buy one to go with my machine.

You won't regret the purchase.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (May 24, 2006)

John, thats the model I have. Like Bruce said, you won't regret buying it!


----------



## john pen (May 24, 2006)

It's at $44.00 now with shipping...cheapest Ive found so far on line was $64.00 plus $12. shipping..got 2 hours left...still snooping around


----------



## Green Hornet (May 26, 2006)

I got mine at the BJ's Club here last week. I love it. I got the set that came with extra rolls of the bag material and some bowls. I used it for some chicken and hops for the beer. So far so good.


----------



## john pen (May 26, 2006)

I decided not to do the e-bay one...gonna find one locally...


----------



## wittdog (May 26, 2006)

john pen said:
			
		

> I decided not to do the e-bay one...gonna find one locally...


Check Kohls they have great deals on them. That's were I got mine.


----------



## Finney (May 28, 2006)

Jim Cook said:
			
		

> Speaking of Foodsaver...
> Does anyone use the Quick Marinator ?
> Or is it just a waste of money.


Jim, they work good on small cuts of meat.


----------

